

CEO of 5 year-old company who raised $4mil enters pitch contests to win $15k - bruceb

Mastercard had pitch competition called Priceless Pitch at this weekend at the Mashable House in Austin &#x2F; SXSW<p>From the site:
How’s it work? Have your pitch for a new business idea, solution or product prepared and our bellhop will escort you into the Priceless Elevator. Once the door closes, you’ll have up to 60 seconds to pitch your idea for a chance at the grand prize of $15,000.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mashable.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;03&#x2F;11&#x2F;priceless-pitch-brandspeak&#x2F;<p>Now the spirit of the competition would seem to indicate that this was for new ideas or for younger startups who have not raised a ton of money.<p>So it is a little curious that they awarded it to Clearpath&#x27;s CEO  Felice Gorordo.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;MasterCard&#x2F;status&#x2F;577239944357289984<p>Clearpath is 5 years old and has raised 4 million and is looking to raise 3 million more.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;miamiherald.typepad.com&#x2F;the-starting-gate&#x2F;2014&#x2F;01&#x2F;clearpath-names-felice-gorordo-ceo-moving-hq-to-miami.html<p>Seems bad form to me but wanted to get HN comments
======
amirmc
This tells me it was a poorly organised competition to begin with. The blurb
clearly indicates it's for _new_ companies/ideas (for some definition of new).
However, the eligibility criteria only states that you are a US (Mastercard?)
cardholder (i.e. no restrictions).

I'm not much impressed with the judges either. How the fuck is a pitch for a
new idea meant to compete with one that's already a going concern?

"sign up to pitch your _new business idea_ " and "... on the final day (3/15),
the best Priceless Pitch will be awarded a $15,000 grand prize to help _bring
the idea to life_." [1] -- emphasis added.

[1] [http://mashable.com/2015/03/14/priceless-pitch-mashable-
hous...](http://mashable.com/2015/03/14/priceless-pitch-mashable-house/)

------
TamDenholm
I think its less about the $15k and more about being able to say they got an
award from Mastercard, publicity, networking with other businesses, which is
always helpful.

Also, the CEO might just find these things fun.

------
drum
It's stated in the prompt that the pitch could be for a "new business idea,
solution or product". That seems clearly inclusive of existing businesses
regardless of age. i.e. A 5 year old business releasing a new product. Sounds
like fair game to me.

------
moubarak
that means the business is still relevant. smart publicity by the CEO i say.

~~~
CompassMD
Since the official rules apparently didn't preclude them from entering, I have
to agree that it was smart.

------
Iaks
No.

~~~
oxide
no what? no you don't agree, no you don't care? no its not in bad taste? give
me something more than no.

~~~
jonathankoren
No. ;)

